# Skeeter Pee looks hazy



## brottman (Sep 14, 2014)

I followed the original directions as best I could. I added in SuperKleer last week, but it seems as though there is a haze that just won't go away. Any ideas? I want to get this bottled soon as I don't plan on topping it up with anything.


----------



## reefman (Sep 14, 2014)

What date did you start the batch? 
Starting and Ending Sp G?
Can you give us a timeline of the steps you did to get to this point?
Has it cleared at all?


----------



## brottman (Sep 14, 2014)

Day 1: Used yeast slurry from wine batch. Added 2 big bottles of lemon juice, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, energizer, water to 6 gallons, sugar to SG 1.07, EC-1118.
1 week: racked to carboy, degassed a little, more nutrient and energizer, 1 more bottle of lemon juice
2 weeks: more degassing
3 weeks: fully degassed, added kmeta and superkleer

We're now at week 4 with a haze that won't go away. OG 1.07 FG ~0.98


----------



## reefman (Sep 14, 2014)

Sounds like you did everything right. Personally, I've never had a batch clear by week four. Usually let mine go to at least week six or eight.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 14, 2014)

You can add some extra Pectic enzyme, degas with a vacuum pump, clear with sparkolloid. Mine cleared fast as usual. It's usually excess CO2


----------



## Arne (Sep 16, 2014)

Getting to the time of year when things are cooling down. How is the temp. on your S.P.? To get it to degass, sometimes you have to get the temp. up to 75 degrees or a bit higher. The other thing is you are making a wine and wines sometimes do not follow along with the recipe that you used. Instead of being a fast wine, this one mite just want to be a little slower. Bet it will clear with some time. Arne.


----------

